# Ipod Help



## Cuckoo (Oct 7, 2004)

i am trying to add some notes and i don't understand how to.  whenever i look it up and says something about a source list.  i don't know what the source list is.


Thanks.


----------



## hollis098 (Oct 27, 2004)

To put notes on to your ipod first you write what you want in your notes in a notpad file. Then you go into my computer and go into ur i pod. Copie the file into the 'notes' file. It should work, if it doen't tell me what hapens and ill try to help u through this problem. Hope it works


----------



## nyoung356 (Oct 31, 2004)

what about us ipod mini users, when i sync my mini it doesnt show up in my computer


----------



## hollis098 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well can't u go into my computer and your iPod (shouldn't matter if it iPod mini or not) should be their as a removable hard drive.


----------



## nyoung356 (Nov 2, 2004)

thats what one would imagine, but no my ipod mini doesnt show up as a removable hard disk, doesnt show up at all


----------



## hollis098 (Nov 2, 2004)

Well anything else i could think of is that to contact apple, and see if they can help you out.
I am sorry that i couldn't help you out


----------



## ZER0X (Nov 2, 2004)

Maybe this program will help you...
http://www.pariahware.com/podsecret.shtml


----------

